# photo manip



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Was dabbling around in ps today (got it back on my mac). And made this:










Im rusty, haha.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

haha gotta love Ubereem... Your avy hes soo damn JACKED!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's all of the horse meat and I wish I had his physique (I have one inch on him).


----------

